# question on bleeding wilwood or any 4 piston calipers..



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

should i start with the bottom bleeders then do the top of vice-versa? i figure air rises so do the tops last


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: question on bleeding wilwood or any 4 piston calipers.. (PhOO)*

Bleed only the top. Wilwood has bleeders top and bottom because they are designed to fit on in multiple positions.


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: question on bleeding wilwood or any 4 piston calipers.. (PhOO)*

You only use the top bleeding holes.
Start with the rear wheels...right one first, then left one...then for the front Wilwood calipers, you do the outside right nipple first, then the inside. Then on the left caliper, same thing...outside one, then inside.
Basically you only touch the top two bleeders.


----------

